# 35W homemade HID xenon spotlight mod finished!



## flashguy (Mar 13, 2009)

hey everyone, 

as some of you might have already known, i have been working on a homemade HID spotlight using a 55W halogen spotlight and a 35W mitsubishi 8000k HID kit. it's finished now.......
it took me quite some time to finish this as it is my first mod ever. i would really like to hear some opinions(once i posted the pics ) and maybe some improvements?

technical specs:

ballast: mitsubishi 35W HID open circuit voltage: 400V output
lamp: mitsubishi 35W xenon 8000k d2s bulb
battery: 2 in series connectet SLA's wich combined deliver a voltage of 13,28V at 3,21A - 4A
charging time: 12 to 15 hours
burningtime: about 20 mins (longer is possible but that might damage my batteries)
*BEAMSHOTS WILL BE POSTED THIS EVENING*

and uhmmm......this might sound a little stupid but how do i post pics?


----------



## flashguy (Mar 13, 2009)

ANYONE? come on can't anyone help me posting some pictures?


----------



## LukeA (Mar 13, 2009)

You have to upload the pictures to, say, Photobucket.com, and then link to them.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 13, 2009)

As an HID fan I'll look forward to it.



Regarding the posting of pictures you'll need a site to host them.

Many of us use photobucket.com

Once signed up, go to your account by clicking on your user name in the upper center/right.

Then Click a "Browse" button on the uploader window and look in the place where your pictures were saved. Let's just say it's "My Pictures"

Once you find the picture you want to use, double click it and it will be added to the uploader's temporary file. Then click "Upload" and the picture will be added to your Photobucket album.

To link the picture to a forum thread, place the pointer over the album picture that you intend to use. Below the picture you'll see this:

*Email & IM
Direct Link
HTML Code
IMG Code
Flash Code* 

Left click on *IMG Code* then right click the link on the right which will now be highlighted in blue. Select "Copy"

Over in the forum thread right click and select "paste" 

It will look something like this but without the spaces before and after the .


[IMG] [URL]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t98/Patriot36[/URL]


----------



## flashguy (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for all your quick replies! i'm uploading them right now and will take some beamshots in an hour or two


----------



## flashguy (Mar 13, 2009)

this is the 55W halogen before mod






and here are some pics of the building proces (wich i didnt fotograph entirely) and the finishing product


----------



## flashguy (Mar 13, 2009)

and here are the last ones : 
















enjoy! beamshots ...i think i'll post some within two hours or so.


----------



## flashguy (Mar 13, 2009)

hey everyone as i tried to take the beamshots i promised you, one of the battery clamps( im still using those since i didnt found a switch yet)
fell off and when i tried to switch on the light again, it only flashed a couple of times. is this normal? could it be that, because i had the light on for like 3 mins or so the batteries didnt had enough power to light it up again? im using to series connectet SLA 4AH 6volt batteries.


----------



## Benson (Mar 13, 2009)

flashguy said:


> hey everyone as i tried to take the beamshots i promised you, one of the battery clamps( im still using those since i didnt found a switch yet)
> fell off and when i tried to switch on the light again, it only flashed a couple of times. is this normal? could it be that, because i had the light on for like 3 mins or so the batteries didnt had enough power to light it up again? im using to series connectet SLA 4AH 6volt batteries.



How long was it off? Maybe it doesn't do hot restrike...


----------



## flashguy (Mar 13, 2009)

hi benson,

indeed that was the problem. it had to cool off for a couple of minutes before restriking 
greets,

flashguy


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

no one ?

then i guess it wasn't worth putting it on cpf:thumbsdow .

flashguy


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

can someone put this in the HID section please?


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice mod!

Almost all HIDs require some time to cool off before restriking, I think it's to improve bulb life or not to destroy the bulb.

Ask a mod to move the thread, also the rules say that pictures can't be over 800x600. You have great pictures, but they are a wee bit too big


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

thanx  ill try


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice MOD!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm wondering why you didn't use a bigger host to fit everything inside.

AlexGT


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

AlexGT said:


> I'm wondering why you didn't use a bigger host to fit everything inside.
> 
> AlexGT


 
i didn't find one  and ordering one from ebay would have costed me 35 euros more so i decided to use a small, cheap host to mod. as you can seee it turned out ok  beamshots will be added within 3 hours i think....


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> Very nice MOD!!!:thumbsup:


 
thanx! i might post some beam pics tonight..


----------



## divinginn (Mar 14, 2009)

They make some 6 amp sla batteries the same size as the 4 amp ones,hard to find though,I have a few around here I scrounged up for a dive light project I was working on. Nice hid project,I might have to try one of those.:thumbsup:


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

divinginn said:


> They make some 6 amp sla batteries the same size as the 4 amp ones,hard to find though,I have a few around here I scrounged up for a dive light project I was working on. Nice hid project,I might have to try one of those.:thumbsup:


 
it's a lot of fun and the result is.......awesome


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

beamshots are made i'm posting them in an hour or so


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

beamshots uploading


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

beamshot taken in my room during warmup time








lighting up trees at approx. 800 meters






the school near my house being lit up at 600 meters  






beam in my backyard. the beam appears less bright on all these pictures





nice beamshot taken from behind




lighting up trees at 700 meters





the bulb itself. this shows the arc quite clear.






so that'sit for tonight  i'mgonna getsome rest now.​


----------



## flashguy (Mar 14, 2009)

here's the last one


----------



## Patriot (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice work flashguy. The beam looks great. You can get them to look even sharper my tripod mounting the camera or resting it still on something and then using the timer to snap the exposure.

Also your pictures are over sized. The max limit rule is 800x800. Not that it's a huge deal, but for future reference you'll want to go into Photobucket to the uploader window. Near the top of that window it say's "max image size" you'll want to set that to 800x600 when you upload pics for CPF.


----------



## flashguy (Mar 16, 2009)

ok thanx 

i know...i use a canon eos 350 wich requires an expensive tipod but i might buy one this weekend so keep looking cause i will be uploading some more photos!

greets,

flashguy


----------

